# Texas Lady Anglers Fall Madness Tournament Oct 16-Nov 22



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

The Big Stringer prize will be for longest stringer of 4 Flounder, 1 Trout, 1 croaker, and 1 sand trout. All 7 fish must be included for the prize.

You can also target the individual species for an individual species prize. There will a prize for each of the following: longest flounder, trout, croaker, or sand trout.

Only one prize per person.

There are a few changes in the rules so make sure you read all of the rules posted on our message board at: http://txladyanglers.websitetoolbox.com/

One change is that your Registration form AND payment must be received by October 15th. You must send BOTH the registration form AND the money by that date.

Tie breakers will by determined by the first fish submitted.

Remember to take your pictures with the MOUTH CLOSED and with the nose firmly and clearly against the "0" upright on the silver Check-it Stik. There are penalties for an open mouth and fish or not against the upright. You may pinch the tail to get the longest length. Take several pictures of each fish to make sure you get a good picture, not blurry, no glare, numbers showing. Make sure there are at least 2-3 whole numbers showing after the tail of the fish.

There will be an item announced on the TLA message board (http://txladyanglers.websitetoolbox.com/ ) the night before the tournament starts that will be required to be in every picture that you submit. No fish will be accepted without this item.

This is a 100% payout tournament. There will be at least a first place prize for each category and maybe 2nd place depending on the number of entrants.

Our Madness tournaments are very popular and are a lot of fun for our members and we hope that you will join us. Complete your registration form and send your check for $30 to Texas Lady Anglers to:
Texas Lady Anglers Tournament
PO Box 960
Texas City Texas 77592

Tournament Dates include two of our most popular Group Trips--Oak Island Lodge and Calcasieu.
Remember, you must be a Texas Lady Angler member to participate. If you join Texas Lady Anglers after October 1 your membership will roll over to 2016. Send in your registration form and fee today so you don't miss out on the fun!!


----------

